# peterson replacement stems?



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know there was a post before but i can't find it.

Where can i find replacement stems for petersons?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

For system pipes you can go here Peterson System Pipes I was also thinking maybe Cupo'Joes has replacement stems for other Petes


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thank you!


----------

